# Mud Lake in Provo



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I haven't hunted waterfowl for 8 yrs or so. I'm trying to get back into it this year w/my daughter. All my old haunts in Utah county have changed dramatically over the years. Any suggestions? Is there any access at Mud lake? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 2bands (Oct 14, 2009)

do you have a boat if so you can i dont know any where you can walk in


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

No boat, just a ground pounder w/a float tube. I used to hunt Powell Slough and behind the dump in Lindon. I drove down there today and OMH has that area changed. I don't even know if you can hunt there anymore. I couldn't even find the parking lot for Powell Slough. I know some guys back in the day who hunted the marsh area just off the freeway between Provo and Springville. just curious if it was the same sludge as Powell Slough or if you could actually walk in it.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

well there are alot of places for utah lake that you can beat feet into i do it all the time pm me if your interested


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

bigboybdub said:


> well there are alot of places for utah lake that you can beat feet into i do it all the time pm me if your interested


PM sent


----------

